# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ilim >  En Hakiki Mürşit İlimdir

## ceyda

İnsan yaşamındaki en önemli ve en gerçek yol ilimdir. *İlim*, bütün evreni ve meydana gelen olayları araştırarak, deney ve incelemelere dayalı, metot ve gerçeklerden istifade edilerek, yasalar oluşturma için çalışan düzenli ve gerçek bilgi anlamını ifade etmektedir.
İlim bütün alanlarda araştırma yaparak, çalışma ve yeni gerçekler ortaya çıkarmak demektir. Daha önce, araştırma yapılan konular hakkındaki çalışmalar bu alanda çalışan kimselere bir rehber gibi yol gösterici ve bir ışık olmaktadır. Bu elde edilmiş bilgi ve tecrübeler sayesinde, yeni buluş ve icatlar ortaya çıkabilmektedir. İlim devamlı araştırma ve inceleme yapmayı gerektirir. Sonuca ulaşabilmek için bazen günler ve aylarca süren deneyler yapılmaktadır. Bu çalışmalar ileri derecede sabır ve konuya konsantre olmayı gerektirir. İlim alanındaki çalışmalar, işte bu denli zor ve sabırla yürütülmektedir. Bütün bu çalışmalar sonucunda ise, ortaya yeni ve bilinmeyen birçok bilgi ortaya çıkmaktadır.

İlim, insanlığın en temel ve en hakiki yol gösterici rehberidir. İlim sayesinde, yaşadığımız evreni ve evrende oluşan, meydana gelen olayları, öğrenerek kendimizi yaşama adapte etmekteyizİlimle uğraşan tüm insanlar, fedakâr, sabırlı ve yaptıkları çalışmaların tüm insanlık için olduğunun bilincinde olan kimselerdir. İlim öğrenmeyi, araştırmayı, sabrı ve fedakârlığı gerektiren, bir çalışma olduğundan, toplumun ve insanlığın, bu alanlarda çalışmalar yapan kimselere, gereken saygı ve itibarı göstermesi en temel ve en önemli bir görev olmalıdır.

----------

